# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  is there PE for 7.0 ptr ?

## gongmang1

Im playing 7.0 ptr , PE has only 1 button and can't use  :Stick Out Tongue: 

oh, I tried again, back to normal and working well

Is there any upgrade plan for 7.0PE?

----------


## Xewl

I recommend switching to NerdPack, I think it's by the same guy?

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-nerdpack.html (NerdPack)

----------


## cs0267

> I recommend switching to NerdPack, I think it's by the same guy?
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-nerdpack.html (NerdPack)


Why do you recommend Nerdpack?

----------


## akeon1

> Why do you recommend Nerdpack?


its by one of rotation authors who had a pack for PE.

also its based off PE, so the learning curve is a bit smaller

----------

